# ROLEX pen, felt the need for one too



## mrburls (May 5, 2011)

First I've got to say Gary (Capt. G) did an outstanding job making this blank for me. All the pieces layed out so perfectly. :good::good:to Gary. 

I usually don't sweat turning any type of blanks, but this one had me dripping wet  Was only one area really had to watch and that was on the cap were the two hands over lap on the face dail which is the highest point of watch parts. Everything went well (no brake throughs) :biggrin: 
Pen turned out beautifully. Once all polished and buffed it's amazing how all those gears look like they're floating in there and are so shiny. 

When I first saw Roy's Rolex's I had to PM Gary to see if he was making anymore. Thanks for posting your Rolex's Roy, they are beauties also. 

So here are a few photos of my new Rolex. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 5, 2011)

Very very nice.  Everyone involved should be proud.


----------



## MarkD (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful pen! Congrats!


----------



## wiset1 (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful work and great use of this kit!  Awesome work!!!


----------



## thewishman (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful! That looks good on the Emperor. Gary's blanks turn very well - NPGJ.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2011)

Keith, I know what you mean about sweating as you turned it, you did an outstanding job on an outstanding blank. Now go out and sell it for the big $$$$$$$$$$ it deserves.


----------



## flyitfast (May 5, 2011)

Keith, thanks for showing me this pen at the meeting tonite. The pictures are great, but seeing the actual pen was a treat. I could still see the "sweat" on the pen!!! You did a great job and whoever ends up with it will have something to show off, especially if they wear a Rolex.





Gordon


----------



## johncrane (May 5, 2011)

Wow that Awesome work Keith!


----------



## corian king (May 5, 2011)

VERY NICE!!! I really love those pens.I have a couple of watches that was my mom and dads.I would love to find someone that would take the two watches and make it one barrel or a single barrel sierra.If there is enough parts.It really mean alot to me.
Anyway Sir!! Wasn't trying to steal your post Sorry!! 
The pen is just stunning and the workmanship is fantastic...
JIM


----------



## CaptG (May 5, 2011)

You did good and I knew you would.  Great looking pen.




corian king said:


> VERY NICE!!! I really love those pens.I have a couple of watches that was my mom and dads.I would love to find someone that would take the two watches and make it one barrel or a single barrel sierra.If there is enough parts.It really mean alot to me.
> Anyway Sir!! Wasn't trying to steal your post Sorry!!
> The pen is just stunning and the workmanship is fantastic...
> JIM



Jim, pm sent.


----------



## mrburls (May 5, 2011)

corian king said:


> VERY NICE!!! I really love those pens.I have a couple of watches that was my mom and dads.I would love to find someone that would take the two watches and make it one barrel or a single barrel sierra.If there is enough parts.It really mean alot to me.
> Anyway Sir!! Wasn't trying to steal your post Sorry!!
> The pen is just stunning and the workmanship is fantastic...
> JIM


 
Jim, Gary would do a great job for you. His work is awesome. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ToddMR (May 6, 2011)

Amazing!  That is a top notch pen.  One that just looks that it should be high dollar.  I am amazed by the talent a lot of you have on here.  Very nice.:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Boz (May 6, 2011)

Very nice pen.  I have turned a number of Gary's carbon blanks and one geared blank but the pucker factor involved when you are standing at the lathe with a sharp tool in your hand and a watch face blank in front of you I have not gotten over.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 6, 2011)

Great job for both of you.  One of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## 65GTMustang (May 6, 2011)

I think its about *TIME *I ask to have one of these blanks for me!
Super nice
Great Job


----------



## workinforwood (May 6, 2011)

Very nice..I like the details in the layout, it's well thought out. I never met anyone better at clear casting than Gary...he's got a meticulous set up, very well thought out to achieve production without sacrificing perfection.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 6, 2011)

That, sir, is one of the nicest I have seen!  Congrats to you both.


----------



## omb76 (May 6, 2011)

Way cool!!  Beautiful work on both your parts.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 6, 2011)

I went out and looked at the IAP "home page" to see the pen but it's not there yet! Jeff must be out of town or something.

Seeing pens like this is SLOWLY pulling me back into wanting to make a few _*KIT*_ pens again! :redface:

Best pen I've seen in a long while!


----------

